# Marina made the front page of our local paper!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I thought this was pretty neat. The AKC sent out a press release for juniors entered in Eukanuba to submit, so I sent it to our local paper. They wound up wanting to do a full article on Marina's trip to Eukanuba, so they came out to interview and take pics last week. It wound up on the front page today! :chili:

Visalia girl and her Maltese Eukanuba-bound | visaliatimesdelta.com | Visalia Times-Delta and Tulare Advance-Register


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Stacy, that is so great!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumbsup::aktion033::aktion033: what a great article & pic...perfect for her scrapbook of accomplishments!!! You go, Marina!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh WOW! That's awesome. I can't say it enough - you must be sooo proud!!! Marina clearly loves showing and has become a super star at such a young age. I can't wait for Eukanuba next week. It's so cool how you guys practice with you pretending to be the judge. Marina is so lucky to have you as a mom and vice-versa. Congrats Marina!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

How fun! Congratulations! :w00t:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Johita said:


> Oh WOW! That's awesome. I can't say it enough - you must be sooo proud!!! Marina clearly loves showing and has become a super star at such a young age. I can't wait for Eukanuba next week. It's so cool how you guys practice with you pretending to be the judge. Marina is so lucky to have you as a mom and vice-versa. Congrats Marina!


Well, technically, we don't 'practice' like that on a daily basis. I think Lucy would start protesting if we did! When the reporter came out, she wanted to see what Marina does when she shows, so I pretended to be the judge. The only time we practice with a dog daily is when we are working with young pups. 



maltlovereileen said:


> :thumbsup::aktion033::aktion033: what a great article & pic...perfect for her scrapbook of accomplishments!!! You go, Marina!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


Yes, I'm sure she'll get a lot of comments at school on monday, LOL!



amby said:


> Stacy, that is so great!!!!


i thought it was pretty neat :thumbsup:


----------



## lovingmal (Apr 21, 2010)

That's so awesome!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That is awesome, Stacy! You must be SO proud of Marina. What an amazing accomplishment for her at such a young age. 

By the way, that picture of her is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Bravo!! WOW! Such an accomplishment!! She should be very proud of herself!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is fantastic :cheer: Nice article, and lovely pics


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:chili::chili:How cool is that.:chili::chili: You have a lot to be thankful for.:wub:

Love your new sig.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool! Good Luck in Long Beach Marina.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a great article & on the front page!!!!:chili::chili:
I know you are very, very proud of her---and you have every reason to be. :yes::yes: She is so poised in the videos I have seen. I can hardly believe she is only 11. 
I will be holding my breath for the Long Beach show, and then in Feb. at Westminister.
Go Marina!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

How exciting to be the on the front page, it was a really nice article. And Marina is such a sweetie.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing Stacy! Tell Marina we are so proud!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Way to go Marina!!! This is a wonderful accomplishment for someone your age!! I have to say that your picture in the paper is sooo cute!! I love it that you made first page too.....the girls at school will be so jealous. I know you are so proud of your daughter Stacy and well you should be...I even felt so proud of Marina because she is one of our own~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Stacy, what a nice article and a tribute to the hard work that Team Nagatani has invested in the dogs. We will be cheering Marina on from back east and looking forward to cheering you guys on in person at Westminster!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: CONGRATULATIONS :chili: :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is so awesome! We are soooo proud of Marina!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:dothewave: HOORAY.. what a wonderful tribute to the hard work you both have put into showing.!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, congrats!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

How wonderful for Marina and you Stacy. I know you and Marina have worked very hard for this. Congratulations and will be watching for the show and the results. Best of Luck. Edie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is so cool! I'm really excited for you both! 
I've loved watching your journey and watching Marina grow into such a lovely young lady. I'll be cheering for her.
Good luck!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How awesome!! Congrates!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Super Cool!!!! :supacool:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

congratulations!!:chili:Way to go Marina, you are an amazing girl!



bellaratamaltese said:


> I thought this was pretty neat. The AKC sent out a press release for juniors entered in Eukanuba to submit, so I sent it to our local paper. They wound up wanting to do a full article on Marina's trip to Eukanuba, so they came out to interview and take pics last week. It wound up on the front page today! :chili:
> 
> Visalia girl and her Maltese Eukanuba-bound | visaliatimesdelta.com | Visalia Times-Delta and Tulare Advance-Register


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Stacy, how wonderful and proud you must be. Congrats to you and that very special young lady Marina. CONGRATS.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

AWESOME! Stacy, I admire you & Marina for all your hard work & dedication! Well done!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Very cool, Marina.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats!! That is awesome!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Wow!!! I'm speechless! Great job, Marina!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHHHOOOOOOO  way to go, Marina ^_^


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

What an amazing accomplishment for an amazing young lady!! Your heart must be bursting with pride for her and rightfully so!!!! Best of luck in Long Branch and hopefully I will be cheering for her at Westminster in person!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I want Marina's autography. :chili: What a great article!! Stacy I think for all of us here, we couldn't be prouder if it was our own child. In fact, I think we all feel like Marina is our honorary daughter. :wub::wub: Great work Marina. I can't wait to see you again in NYC for Westminster. You are remarkably, awesome. :aktion033:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Congratulation*

ahhhh Stacy this is wonderful news!!! :chili::chili: thank you so much for sharing it! Marina is beautiful!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, congrats to you and Marina, Stacy! I'm sure you're very proud to have such a wonderful daughter! 

By the way, I like you new siggy photo! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Stacy,That is so awsome.You must be so proud.Way to go,Marina!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very impressive!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I congratulated both you and Marina on FB ... and, I did read the wonderful newspaper article. I am so happy for both of you. I truly think Marina will go all the way to the top at the shows. Just think how far she has come at such a young age ... thanks to the support and encouragement from you, Stacy. 

I always love looking at your pictures, too.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*I just love this picture*



Deborah said:


> Very impressive!:thumbsup:


This picture is just adorable!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to hear about Marina at Westminster! That will be so exciting for her!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats Stacy and Marina!!! Gorgeous pic!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy, what a wonderful article and so great for Marina. I feel like a very proud Auntie. She's such a remarkable girl. I'm just sooooooooooooo proud of both of you!!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Stacy, Great for Marina tell her congrats. Good luck I am sure she will do great, is it televised? Take care.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone so much for all of the nice comments! I am very proud of her - she has learned a lot in the past few years and has so much fun doing it. I can honestly say I wouldnt' be able to go to nearly as many shows if she wasn't so into it!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy how exciting, Marina I'm so proud of you:clap::hugging:love the picture and story:wub: the memories you are making together priceless


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

A great big congratulations goes out to the two of you. Good luck!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Marina is a celebrity!!!! Congratulations! You must be and should be so proud!!


----------

